# What Kind of Fish Do I Have?!



## YooperFishLover (Sep 7, 2013)

[/url][/IMG]

I'm hoping someone can help me. I have an already established 10 gallon aquarium, and now a friend gave me an established 10 gallon with just one fish. The problem is that this new tank has got an algae problem, so I decided to put the 'new' fish in my tank for now, until I can figure out what I'm going to do about the algae in that tank. 

I was a little nervous about putting him in with my fish, not knowing what type of fish he is (she couldn't remember), since I planned my fish population carefully based on temperament, etc, when I set up my tank. But the poor fella was swimming in green water, so figured I'd take a chance.

So my question is- can someone tell me what kind of a fish this new one is? I know I could research it myself or go to PetSmart and try to figure it out, but I know there's so many of you here that would LOVE to help- right?


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

is there a picture somewhere that i cant see?


----------



## YooperFishLover (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how and where to add a pic! Hopefully I'll have one shortly.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Tinfoil Barb I believe


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ornate tetra, Hyphessobrycon bentosi White Tip Tetra, Bentos Tetra
should be a peaceful fish like most tetras prefers schools.
Omate tetra


----------

